# La Chaine



## aricosec (14 Mars 2005)

.
nouveau petit jeu de mots,histoire de dire ! 
.
je tape une phrase,le prochain posteur en rajoute une qui devra etre en corrélation
avec la precedente.
.
si  j'ecris 
1
la   fermiere va dans l'etable et trait une vache
on peut repondre
2
hélas le lait bu par un fils de la ferme le rendit malade
3
le docteur accouru constata un empoissonnement
4
les paturages du troupeau avait étés arrosés par une pluie acide
5
car l'usine d'a coté traitait des dechets toxiques
6
le maire du village ne disait rien,grace a un pot de vin
7
mais un ecolo plus curieux avait decouvert la fraude
8
il s'empressa de prevenir la presse.
.
vous voyer le genre,une phrase courte qui s'adapte a celle d'avant
que l'on aura pris soin de citer en cas de "salopard" ,doubleur
.
je commence
phrase a citer
*ce matin la elle s'etait levé du pied gauche*
.


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *ce matin la elle s'etait levé du pied gauche*



 Une humeur de teckel s'annonçait pour aujoud'hui


----------



## dool (14 Mars 2005)

...je sors du jeu pour la peine


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Une humeur de teckel s'annonçait pour aujoud'hui




C'est alors que Finn_Atlas, devant son café au lait quotidien, ses tartines confitures et son figaro, jeta un ½il distrait sur le forum et décida de fermer sur le champ ce thread foireux.


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est alors que Finn_Atlas, devant son café au lait quotidien, ses tartines confitures et son figaro, jeta un ½il distrait sur le forum et décida de fermer sur le champ ce thread foireux.


 Tellement furax, il était, que la tartine en est tombée, confiture contre le figaro, bien sûr, et que le café, avec son lait dedans, a bien failli passé par dessus bord.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

/mode hors sujet : j'ai comme un pressentiment sur la durée de vie de ce topic


----------



## joanes (14 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est alors que Finn_Atlas, devant son café au lait quotidien, ses tartines confitures et son figaro, jeta un ½il distrait sur le forum et décida de fermer sur le champ ce thread foireux.



(mode hors sujet, pareil) Attention que ce topic ne devienne un topic phantôme...   
i.e, on a cru le voir mais on ne le voit plus


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tellement furax, il était, que la tartine en est tombée, confiture contre le figaro, bien sûr, et que le café, avec son lait dedans, a bien failli passé par dessus bord.


 y voyant un signe, il decida de se contenter de supprimer les posts hors sujet, afin de laisser une chance à ce fil, au moins jusqu'a l'arrivée d'un nioubie.


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Attention que ce topic ne devienne un topic phantôme...
> i.e, on a cru le voir mais on ne le voit plus


 Pendant ce temps des oiseaux de mauvais augures planaient, tels des vautours attendant de se repaître des éventuels débris de nos mots.


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pendant ce temps des oiseaux de mauvais augures planaient, tels des vautours attendant de se repaître des éventuels débris de nos mots.


 Porte nawak pensa t'il, c'est la moutarde qui est de meaux, d'ailleurs elle me monte au nez pensa t'il encore, c'est fou ce que j'arrive à penser ce matin (cela lui paraissait etrange de pouvoir penser aussi vite alors qu'il n'avait pas bu son café), oubliant du même coup le dilemne qui se presentait à lui : nettoyer la table du petit dej' ou les forums.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Porte nawak pensa t'il, c'est la moutarde qui est de meaux, d'ailleurs elle me monte au nez pensa t'il encore, c'est fou ce que j'arrive à penser ce matin (cela lui paraissait etrange de pouvoir penser aussi vite alors qu'il n'avait pas bu son café), oubliant du même coup le dilemne qui se presentait à lui : nettoyer la table du petit dej' ou les forums.



il se dit que nettoyer la table du petit déjeuner était plus reposant. En effet, en cas de nettoyage des forums, quand cela commençait il ne savait jamais quand cela se terminerait...  :rateau:


----------



## joanes (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Porte nawak pensa t'il, c'est la moutarde qui est de meaux, d'ailleurs elle me monte au nez pensa t'il encore, c'est fou ce que j'arrive à penser ce matin (cela lui paraissait etrange de pouvoir penser aussi vite alors qu'il n'avait pas bu son café), oubliant du même coup le dilemne qui se presentait à lui : nettoyer la table du petit dej' ou les forums.



Parfois trop tôt, parfois trop tard. Il est toujours l'heure d'aller visiter la Chartres (la cathédrale bien sûr)...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il se dit que nettoyer la table du petit déjeuner était plus reposant. En effet, en cas de nettoyage des forums, quand cela commençait il ne savait jamais quand cela se terminerait...  :rateau:



Cela se terminait souvent par un trait d'humour d'ailleurs il en tombait régulièrement par terre. Devant un tel phènomène, il avait recouvert la moquette entourant son bureau de beanbags rouges et de poufs. À l'autre bout du web, Rezba passant devant son ordinateur se demanda quelle incidence la création d'un tel sujet pourrait avoir sur la population à l'ouest du Rhône en période de grande crue...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Il se décida donc à laisser ce topic ouvert pour voir les réactions et faire une thèse


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Il se décida donc à laisser ce topic ouvert pour voir les réactions et faire une thèse




la thése donc commenca et longue vie  ce thread aura


----------



## gKatarn (14 Mars 2005)

Dix minutes après, il s'aperçut de la difficulté de mener la thèse à son terme : il décida donc de fermer purement et simplement


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dix minutes après, il s'aperçut de la difficulté de mener la thèse à son terme : il décida donc de fermer purement et simplement


 Puis se ravisant, il se dit qu'il serait plus amusant de bannir les oiseaux de mauvais augure (surtout fans de starwars) qui empechaient ce fil de s'epanouir calmement et sans lui, ce qui aurait le double effet de le detendre et de lui laisser le loisir de nettoyer son appart, pasque bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais l'AES du pneu se profilant à l'horizon, faudrait voir à pas laisser se confirmer les rumeurs  sur l'etat de son appart.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Puis se ravisant, il se dit qu'il serait plus amusant de bannir les oiseaux de mauvais augure (surtout fans de starwars) qui empechaient ce fil de s'epanouir calmement et sans lui, ce qui aurait le double effet de le detendre et de lui laisser le loisir de nettoyer son appart, pasque bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais l'AES du pneu se profilant à l'horizon, faudrait voir à pas laisser se confirmer les rumeurs  sur l'etat de son appart.



car le risque était grand de voir faire la comparaison bar/appart


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> car le risque était grand de voir faire la comparaison bar/appart



mais cela rien est certain, il faudrait compter les verres d'une part et d'autre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais cela rien est certain, il faudrait compter les verres d'une part et d'autre



plus de verts dans le bar que de verres dans l'appart...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plus de verts dans le bar que de verres dans l'appart...




le vert organisateur se prepare donc a chercher pleins de verres en verre  pour ses copains vert et violets , pour les bleu sera vite fait, des verres en plastique et l'affaire sera expedié....


----------



## krystof (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le vert organisateur se prepare donc a chercher pleins de verres en verre  pour ses copains vert et violets , pour les bleu sera vite fait, des verres en plastique et l'affaire sera expedié....




Cette histoire de vert prenant une tournure vraiment ridicule, le hors sujet étant dépassé depuis bien longtemps, et, Finn se demandant encore pourquoi ce thread ne s'est pas appelé "la chienne" plutot que la chaine, une tournée générale de tombé de futal fut imposée, juste avant de fermer ce thread foireux.


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plus de verts dans le bar que de verres dans l'appart...


 

 et c'est sur cette pensée profonde  Finn decida de sortir de ce fil, afin de laisser la place à la personne de sexe feminin qui s'etait levé du pied gauche au debut de ce sujet, lancé brillament par l'arrico et par cette phrase à completer : *ce matin là elle s'etait levé du pied gauche*, phrase completée par lumai  : *Une humeur de teckel s'annonçait pour aujoud'hui*, une bien belle phrase elle même à completer.
(et ainsi de suite jusqu'a obtenir un fil cohérent et non modératoricide  )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Finn decida de sortir de ce fil, afin de laisser la place à la personne de sexe feminin qui s'etait levé du pied gauche
> Une humeur de teckel s'annonçait pour aujoud'hui



elle devait changer a tout prix le cour de sa vie


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle devait changer a tout prix le cour de sa vie


 changer les draps aussi, tout comme récurer à peu près tout ce qu'elle avait autour d'elle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> changer les draps aussi, tout comme récurer à peu près tout ce qu'elle avait autour d'elle



alors qu'elle était bien plus tentée d'aller lire des historiettes


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> alors qu'elle était bien plus tentée d'aller lire des historiettes



racontée de fli a fil par des gens incoérant


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> racontée de fil en fil par des gens incohérents



Des gens incohérents, ma bonne dame, ça pullule, comme mon voisin de palier, qui prend sa caisse pour aller acheter son petit croissant du matin et qui s'échine ensuite à jogger sur le pavé.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Il n'y a plus de promenades c'est bien dommage dans notre si beau pays


----------



## aricosec (14 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus de promenades c'est bien dommage dans notre si beau pays


.
si beau qu'il etait ce pays sans la tribu de rascals toulours pret a demolir
le pauvre narico,qui etait si fier de son idée,le pauvre FINN regardait ce fil avec
compassion et n'osait mais !
car lui s'etait levé du bon pied


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> si beau qu'il etait ce pays sans la tribu de rascals toulours pret a demolir
> le pauvre narico,qui etait si fier de son idée,le pauvre FINN regardait ce fil avec
> compassion et n'osait mais !
> car lui s'etait levé du bon pied



pieds au © qui se perdent


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

Les coups de pied au cul se perdaient et la révolte couvait chez les posteurs qui fourbissaient leurs armes secrètes


----------



## inconnu(e) (14 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les coups de pied au cul se perdaient et la révolte couvait chez les posteurs qui fourbissaient leurs armes secrètes



Secrètes et inconnues par les "petits" hommes verts


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les coups de pied au cul se perdaient et la révolte couvait chez les posteurs qui fourbissaient leurs armes secrètes


Mais ces saloperies d'armes secrètes ne se sont pas laissé faire. Elle leur ont pété à la gueule et en ricanant en plus. (Quelle époque !)


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais ces saloperies d'armes secrètes ne se sont pas laissé faire. Elle leur ont pété à la gueule et en ricanant en plus. (Quelle époque !)


 Leur rire résonne encore dans tout le bar : si si écoutez attentivement et vous entendrez !


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Leur rire résonne encore dans tout le bar : si si écoutez attentivement et vous entendrez !



Les rires des fantômes d'anciens bannis résonnent en effet en cascade dans cette vaste et ombreuse caverne. On distingue çà et là, masqués par les toiles d'araignée, les tables et les tabourets des habitués de jadis...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les rires en cascade des fantômes d'anciens bannis résonnent en effet en cascade dans cette vaste et ombreuse caverne. On distingue ça et là, masqués par les toiles d'araignée, les tables et les tabourets des habitués de jadis...



et les rares à rester se disent "il y a plus de monde dehors que dedans"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Et d'ailleurs ce rire de toute bêtise nous fit peur


----------



## Grug (14 Mars 2005)

Pendant ce temps, le serpent continuait à se mordre la queue, et si je me grattai le nombril avec les doigts de pieds se dit il ?


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2005)

C'était, sournoise, la peur de vous faire tondre en ce jour de la Saint Romuald, le Bélier noir, qui, vexé de n'avoir pu tondre une brebis, fait le serment de toutes les ratiboiser, créant autour de lui un grand silence frisé.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2005)

c'est l'allégorie du delta ?


----------



## pixelemon (14 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pendant ce temps, le serpent continuait à se mordre la queue, et si je me grattai le nombril avec les doigts de pieds se dit il ?



mais la fin du jour était proche et tout le monde était mort. Ainsi se fini l'histoire de l'homme vert sans queue.

pps : ni tête.


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

> C'était, sournoise, la peur de vous faire tondre en ce jour de la Saint Romuald, le Bélier noir, qui, vexé de n'avoir pu tondre une brebis, fait le serment de toutes les ratiboiser, créant autour de lui un grand silence frisé.



Pendant que le bélier noir rongeait, sous l'oeil attentif d'un génie des alpages version violet psychédélique, sa rage d'avoir laissé la brebis filer, le serpent vert cherchait ses doigts de pieds, histoire de se gratter le ventre... Pas gagné...


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que le bélier noir rongeait, sous l'oeil attentif d'un génie des alpages version violet psychédélique, sa rage d'avoir laissé la brebis filer, le serpent vert cherchait ses doigts de pieds, histoire de se gratter le ventre... Pas gagné...



D'autant moins gagné que pendant ce temps-là, au bar, la révolte éclatait : les pâles ectoplasmes venus chercher joie et vigueur dans le jus de la treille découvraient, éc½urés jusqu'à la nausée, que le nouveau barman avait troqué les antiques chopines contre ces ignominies !


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> D'autant moins gagné que pendant ce temps-là, au bar, la révolte éclatait : les pâles ectoplasmes venus chercher joie et vigueur dans le jus de la treille découvraient, éc½urés jusqu'à la nausée, que le nouveau barman avait troqué les antiques chopines contre ces ignominies !


Entonnons la Arsouillaise :

Aux armes vignerons

L'barman aplatissons

Marchons

Marchons

Qu'un vin impur

Asperge nos arpions

Tas d'cochons


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Les cochons qu'ils sont ont une envie de boire


----------



## Muti (14 Mars 2005)

CE sera une petite bière blanche avec une rondelle de citron non traité! merci ,garçon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Mais personne n'était dans le bar qu'est-ce qui se trame donc ?


----------



## Dedalus (14 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mais personne n'était dans le bar qu'est-ce qui se trame donc ?



Tout le monde était parti à Londres pour la grande manif des Serpents-Dragons !
Car voilà ce qui s'était passé : 
les dragons anglais, dit « albionais » étaient furibards, car ils venaient de découvrir qu'en engliche, le mot Ver et le mot Dragon est le même (Worm) Ils étaient donc vexés comme des poux d'être confondus avec de vulgaires vers blancs et avaient décidé de tuer la Reine-Mère


----------



## lumai (14 Mars 2005)

Laquelle, le sentant venir, s'était réveillée du pied gauche avec une humeur de teckel.
CQFD


----------



## loustic (14 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle, le sentant venir, s'était réveillée du pied gauche avec une humeur de teckel.
> CQFD


Comme quoi la Reine mère a du chien.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Teckel qu'elle avait d'ailleurs pour de longues balades


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2005)

Dans un parc qui n'est plus est dont on a oublié le nom


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Dans un parc qui n'est plus est dont on a oublié le nom



"le parc des bannis" si je me souviens bien...   

on dit qu'il est devenu trop fréquenté


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2005)

Non, non, ce n'est qu'un zoo qui sortirait de l'hiver.


----------



## Stargazer (14 Mars 2005)

On y rencontre des créatures plus étranges les unes que les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On y rencontre des créatures plus étranges les unes que les autres.



tu parles des gardiens ou des gardés


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2005)

Les gardiens sont des être horribles


----------



## toys (14 Mars 2005)

et les garder de joli et genti bisousnours


----------



## aricosec (14 Mars 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et les garder de joli et genti bisousnours


.
et tout ces gentils bisounours,se grattait souvent le trou
trou,trou,mais quel est donc ce trou me direz vous
c'est un petit trou,un joli petit trou pas cher
il y a ma maison,c'est au bord de la mer


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On y rencontre des créatures plus étranges les unes que les autres.



Et les plus étranges n'y étaient peut-être pas dépeintes, d'ailleurs.


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et les plus étranges n'y étaient peut-être pas dépeintes, d'ailleurs.



D'ailleurs, hier, il errait railleur ailleurs.


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

ailleurs, cet ailleurs mystérieux et mal localisé où Didon dîna dit-on du dos d'un dodu dindon...


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ailleurs, cet ailleurs mystérieux et mal localisé où Didon dîna dit-on du dos d'un dodu dindon...



Dindon... Dindong... Ding Ding Dong ... fit la cloche à fromage retournée par le mystère du Munster  de Feu...


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

Feu ! Qu'on lui coupe la tête ! cria la soupière en désignant l'½uf à la coque du bout de sa louche !


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Mars 2005)

Louche est la soupière, perçut immédiatement l'oeuf. A moi, Mouillettes et salière s'écria-t-il. Enfuyons nous vite, mais avant, il faut miner c' trône ...


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

mais le stylo, 
planqué derrière le bureau,
lui tira lâchement
une flèche dans l'dos !


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2005)

« Ce stylo s'est-il mis dans mon dos avec style et en haut ? », soupira-t-il.
C'est alors sans souci que le stylo sut se soustraire à ses assauts.


----------



## aricosec (15 Mars 2005)

Berthold a dit:
			
		

> « Ce stylo s'est-il mis dans mon dos avec style et en haut ? », soupira-t-il.
> C'est alors sans souci que le stylo sut se soustraire à ses assauts.


.
ah sot que tu ai ,dit la fermiere a son mari quand  elle le vit au cul de la chévre
tu t'y prend mal pour la traire.


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ah sot que tu ai ,dit la fermiere a son mari quand  elle le vit au cul de la chévre
> tu t'y prend mal pour la traire.


Tu 'y prends mal pour l'âtre et remuer les braises
car elles sont encore trop rouges choquées qu'elles furent
par la lecture des ordures bien mûres ici répandues.


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tu 'y prends mal pour l'âtre et remuer les braises
> car elles sont encore trop rouges choquées qu'elles furent
> par la lecture des ordures bien mûres ici répandues.



Mûris, cirés, pendus, tels sont les fruits étalés sur les claies dans le grenier et les jambons accrochés aux poutres. Tout cela s'est fait sans que nous mettions la main.... Miracle ! Les petits nains de la montagne, Lanturlurette et Lanturlu, toute la nuit font la besogne, tandis que dorment les bergers.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Les bergers tristes allèrent se plonger dans l'alcool


----------



## Berthold (15 Mars 2005)

Ébahis et balbutiant, les bergers hébétés s'abreuvèrent à déborder d'abord, et s'ébrouèrent, abrutis.


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Mars 2005)

Abrutis, rutilants,
les bergers et bergères
hébergèrent généreux,
dans leur havre avili
les généraux génés
par les noires vermines


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Les généraux décidèrent de fusiller les bergers


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Les généraux décidèrent de fusiller les bergers


Ah les bergers !
Ils ne l'ont pas volé.
Ces salopards qui n'aiment pas
que les loups artificiels bouffent
leurs moutons.


----------



## rezba (15 Mars 2005)

Les moutons, groupés, regardèrent donc Romuald le Bélier noir s'evertuer à essayer de s'envoler parmi les condors et les busards. "Cela fait partie de ma thérapie", criait-il. Mais ses ailes mal ficelées ne l'aidèrent qu'à s'écraser contre les rochers. Romuald volait comme un matelot.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les moutons, groupés, regardèrent donc Romuald le Bélier noir s'evertuer à essayer de s'envoler parmi les condors et les busards. "Cela fait partie de ma thérapie", criait-il. Mais ses ailes mal ficelées ne l'aidèrent qu'à s'écraser contre les rochers. Romuald volait comme un matelot.



Il avait décidé de porter en hommage à la flotte de sa gracieuse Majesté, le maillot rayé de l'abeille matelotte mais il n'avait pas son bourdonnement, aussi émettait-il un cri qui aurait fait peur à n'importe quelle butineuse un tant soit peu fière de son ouvrage.


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il avait décidé de porter en hommage à la flotte de sa gracieuse Majesté, le maillot rayé de l'abeille matelotte mais il n'avait pas son bourdonnement, aussi émettait-il un cri qui aurait fait peur à n'importe quelle butineuse un tant soit peu fière de son ouvrage.


Et quel ouvrage !
A côté le viaduc de Millau ferait figure de minable Lego.
Une immensément immense sorte de toile tissée avec
patience et recouverte d'une glu accrocheuse où
venaient se coller définitivement les amoureux matelots.
Elle était la reine des abeilles-araignées.


----------



## aricosec (15 Mars 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Et quel ouvrage !
> A côté le viaduc de Millau ferait figure de minable Lego.
> Une immensément immense sorte de toile tissée avec
> patience et recouverte d'une glu accrocheuse où
> ...


.
abbbaye a regner avait dit le curé totalitaire
les anars refractaires ne me feront pas taire
j'arranguerai mes ouailles ce soir a la messe
si ils n'ecoutent pas je leur tire dans les fesses


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> je leur tire dans les fesses




Les festivités avaient débuté dans la crypte tendue de velours noir, où une sorte d'autel avait été dressé au centre d'un labyrinthe tracé sur le pavé. Les adorateurs de Baal et de Moloch s'y étaient donné rendez-vous pour se livrer à leurs répugnants sacrifices.


----------



## aricosec (15 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les festivités avaient débuté dans la crypte tendue de velours noir, où une sorte d'autel avait été dressé au centre d'un labyrinthe tracé sur le pavé. Les adorateurs de Baal et de Moloch s'y étaient donné rendez-vous pour se livrer à leurs répugnants sacrifices.


.
sacrifice qui consistait a ouvrir un enfant de 3 ans,retirer les boyaus
fourrer le tout aux myrtilles et cuire a feu doux dans la cheminée
ou supreme outrage mettre de l'eau dans le vin du curé


----------



## loustic (15 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> sacrifice qui consistait a ouvrir un enfant de 3 ans,retirer les boyaus
> fourrer le tout aux myrtilles et cuire a feu doux dans la cheminée
> ou supreme outrage mettre de l'eau dans le vin du curé


Mais alors tu as oublié les écolos verdâtres et les
haricots mouillés. Ces ingrédients sont INDISPENSABLES pour
éviter tout plaisir gustatif qui gâcherait la fête.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Fête que nous attendons pour boire un bon coup


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

Un bon coup sur la tête avait étourdi David Balfour... Quand il revint à lui, Alan Breck avait disparu. Diable, se dit-il, je voudrais bien changer d'aventure


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Mars 2005)

Aventure que Stevenson se chargea de changer illico. "Pour naviguer en eaux troubles, ressortons le Nautilus et vogue la galère" (heu, si on veut)


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Mars 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Aventure que Stevenson se chargea de changer illico. "Pour naviguer en eaux troubles, ressortons le Nautilus et vogue la galère" (heu, si on veut)



Et la galère coula
"Timeo danaos et dona ferentes" dit la vigie virgilante
la plage était déserte, le radeau échoué ombrant les crabes rouges courageux mais immobiles 
Un crabe qui ne recule devant rien, a du souci à se faire ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

Malheureusement une météorite lui tomba dessus


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Mars 2005)

Ce qui eu pour conséquence de le rendre incontinent.......


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2005)

C'est alors qu'il décida de se transformer en salade


----------



## MortyBlake (15 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est alors qu'il décida de se transformer en salade



Ta mère t'a donné comme prénom
Salade de fruits, ah! quel joli nom
Au nom de tes ancêtres hawaïens
Il faut reconnaître que tu le portes bien

Salade de fruits, jolie, jolie, jolie
Tu plais à mon père, tu plais à ma mère
Salade de fruits, jolie, jolie, jolie
Un jour ou l'autre il faudra bien
Qu'on nous marie  
*...*


----------



## Dedalus (15 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est alors qu'il décida de se transformer en salade



Salades ! Qui veut mes belles salades ! de la romaine et de la laitue tendre comme pucelle ! la mère Perdrix soupira ! pas un client aujourd'hui ! Reprenant le harnais de sa voiture de marchande des quatre saisons, elle commença à gravir péniblement la rue Lepic. Heureusement un bon verre de fil-en-six l'attendait à l'assommoir du coin

(hi hi grillé à bas le naturalisme, Zola au poteau !)


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Salades ! Qui veut mes belles salades ! de la romaine et de la laitue tendre comme pucelle ! la mère Perdrix soupira ! pas un client aujourd'hui ! Reprenant le harnais de sa voiture de marchande des quatre saisons, elle commença à gravir péniblement la rue Lepic. Heureusement un bon verre de fil-en-six l'attendait à l'assommoir du coin
> 
> (hi hi grillé à bas le naturalisme, Zola au poteau !)



Comme, je dis comme et tout se métamorphose, le marbre en eau, le ciel en orange, le vin en plaine, le fil en six, le coeur en peine, la peur en seine. 
Mais si l'Anglais dit as, c'est à son tour de voir le monde changer de forme à sa convenance 
 *...*


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Salades ! Qui veut mes belles salades ! de la romaine et de la laitue tendre comme pucelle ! la mère Perdrix soupira ! pas un client aujourd'hui ! Reprenant le harnais de sa voiture de marchande des quatre saisons, elle commença à gravir péniblement la rue Lepic. Heureusement un bon verre de fil-en-six l'attendait à l'assommoir du coin
> 
> (hi hi grillé à bas le naturalisme, Zola au poteau !)


 *...* 
Comme, je dis comme et tout se métamorphose, le marbre en eau, le ciel en orange, le vin en plaine, le fil en six, le coeur en peine, la peur en seine. 
Mais si l'Anglais dit as, c'est à son tour de voir le monde changer de forme à sa convenance 
 *...*


----------



## rezba (16 Mars 2005)

Quelle salade, ici !


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> *...*
> Mais si l'Anglais dit as, c'est à son tour de voir le monde changer de forme à sa convenance
> *...*



Voir le monde changer de forme à sa convenance, voilà ce que voulait faire l'Anglais décrit dans le château fermé. Nous nous coupâmes du monde dix jours durant, méprisant les lois du commun des bourgeois...


----------



## rezba (16 Mars 2005)

Les bourgeois, c'est comme les cochons, plus ça devient vieux, plus ça devient bête.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les bourgeois, c'est comme les cochons, plus ça devient vieux, plus ça devient bête.



ben on est mal barrés, mon pote...


----------



## MortyBlake (16 Mars 2005)

Après que les bourgeois décalés eurent fait halte à Cumes, ils décidèrent de se débarrasser de leurs femmes en les perdant dans les couloirs du Bloom's hotel que n'aurait pas renié le père d'Icare.

Taisez vous, Harry-Anne, fut le dernier mot qu'elle prononça de sa mine autoritaire ...


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Après que les bourgeois décalés eurent fait halte à Cumes, ils décidèrent de se débarrasser de leurs femmes en les perdant dans les couloirs du Bloom's hotel que n'aurait pas renié le père d'Icare.
> 
> Taisez vous, Harry-Anne, fut le dernier mot qu'elle prononça de sa mine autoritaire ...




Sa mine autoritaire me fit craindre le pire. Et le pire m'attendait.... Car elle avait résolu de nous faire visiter le cratère de l'Etna, voulant retrouver les sandales de l'autre fou...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Elles puaient c'était un calvaire semblable à la mort


----------



## illya Milapine (16 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Elles puaient c'était un calvaire semblable à la mort




L'odeur était tellement insupportable qu'il fallu appeller Goldorak à la rescousse. Grâce à ses fulguro poing il saisit les sandales de la mort et les mis à l'abris dans un bunker souterrain permettant ainsi de sauver la race humaine d'une probable extinction  !!!!!!!


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

Mais avait-il réellement mis l'humanité à l'abri de la vengeance posthume d'Empédocle ?   
L'écho d'un rire sardonique et caverneux flottait encore au-dessus du volcan...


----------



## illya Milapine (16 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mais avait-il réellement mis l'humanité à l'abri de la vengeance posthume d'Empédocle ?
> L'écho d'un rire sardonique et caverneux flottait encore au-dessus du volcan...




Echo qui fit tout de suite place à la plus fantastique arme intergalactique jamais vu de mémoire d'homme.... un BIGLOTRON à ROULETTE!!!!!!!!!

c'était donc un piège !!!! Bloody hell   

Goldorak sera-t-il à la hauteur ?


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Echo qui fit tout de suite place à la plus fantastique arme intergalactique jamais vu de mémoire d'homme.... un BIGLOTRON à ROULETTE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> c'était donc un piège !!!! Bloody hell
> 
> Goldorak sera-t-il à la hauteur ?


.
OUI  
.
surtout qu'il a fait appel a la mére denis,un paquet de lessive dans chaque main,
bien campée sut ses guiboles,l'oeil glacé du killer de saleté,elle attend vos chaussettes


----------



## illya Milapine (16 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> OUI
> .
> surtout qu'il a fait appel a la mére denis,un paquet de lessive dans chaque main,
> bien campée sut ses guiboles,l'oeil glacé du killer de saleté,elle attend vos chaussettes




Il subsiste toutefois un problème, car le biglotron est ..... WATERPROOF !!!!

Damned ¿¿¿???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Dans l'eau je pris la chaussette et mangea celle-ci


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'eau je pris la chaussette et mangea celle-ci


.
ce qui lui donna la nausée,il vomit un jet vert sur miss kun qui passait
elle fit un pas de coté,mais ne put eviter l'affront,sa belle robe bleu
changea de couleur,elle poussa un cri


----------



## Pierrou (16 Mars 2005)

Se retournant contre son agresseur, Misse Kun, celle qui n'en a qu'une, sauta dessus lui et lui arracha les boyaux avec les dents avant de les manger toute crues


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ce qui lui donna la nausée,il vomit un jet vert sur miss kun qui passait
> elle fit un pas de coté,mais ne put eviter l'affront,sa belle robe bleu
> changea de couleur,elle poussa un cri


 "SZCeeeeerRRRrrkkFutl¾tw" car sous le coup d'une emotion intense, elle criait toujours en polonais.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> "SZCeeeeerRRRrrkkFutl¾tw" car sous le coup d'une emotion intense, elle criait toujours en polonais.



elle s'approcha... "SZCeeeeerRRRrrkkFutl¾tw Jköbrilakstivoch" dit elle les yeux brillants de colére... et elle lui envoya le tranchant de la main gauche sur la narine droite... (une "manchette de l'Oural" comme on dit là bas)...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Mars 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> elle s'approcha... "SZCeeeeerRRRrrkkFutl¾tw Jköbrilakstivoch" dit elle les yeux brillants de colére... et elle lui envoya le tranchant de la main gauche sur la narine droite... (une "manchette de l'Oural" comme on dit là bas)...



sous le choc, sa molaire en or massif s'envola à deux mètres de haut. Une pie, voleuse naturellement, la goba au passage et l'avala illico presto. C'était vraiment de l'or massif car, sous le poids, la pie s'écrasa au sol.


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

Profitant de ce qu'il était temporairement paralysé, elle releva sa jupe, découvrant deux cuisses nerveuses moulées dans du nylon arachnéen couleur fumée et tira de sous sa jarretelle un petit poignard de Tolède à lame damasquinée


----------



## illya Milapine (16 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Profitant de ce qu'il était temporairement paralysé, elle releva sa jupe, découvrant deux cuisses nerveuses moulées dans du nylon arachnéen couleur fumée et tira de sous sa jarretelle un petit poignard de Tolède à lame damasquinée



Mais dans sa hâte elle déchira son Tanga dernier model de chez Et*m lingerie dévoilant ainsi son intimité !!!  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Ouah elle est splendide m'écriais-je !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

j'en étais tellement émerveillé que je me payais le premier réverbère que je croisais :casse:


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

Aveuglé par les bougies qui dansaient la sarabande dans mon crâne, je fis un pas de côté.... et tombai dans la bouche d'égout béante, sans réussir à agripper les montants visqueux de l'échelle qui s'enfonçait dans les ténèbres


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Je pensais que c'était la fin et décida de me laisser aller


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2005)

là j'attendais, scrutant cette immensité sombre, aux aguets, essayant de capter le moindre son, car on m'avait toujours dit que ces égouts étaient peuplés d'alligators


----------



## illya Milapine (16 Mars 2005)

Mes efforts finirent par payer car grâce a mon attention sans faille je fini par entendre le capitaine igloo qui chantait au loin !!!


je pris donc une grande bouffée d'air nauseabond et je hurla de toute mes forces.....


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Mes efforts finirent par payer car grâce a mon attention sans faille je fini par entendre le capitaine igloo qui chantait au loin !!!
> je pris donc une grande bouffée d'air nauseabond et je hurla de toute mes forces.....




Je hurla et le horla m'entendit


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2005)

HEY CAPITAINE IGLOO !!!! IL EST FRAIS TON COLIN ???? Mais la seule réponse que je reçus, fut celle portée par mon écho. Mais prenant mon courage à deux mains, je me mis à avancer vers ce qui me semblait une lampe tempête


----------



## illya Milapine (16 Mars 2005)

Aprés m'être emparé de la lampe tempête je pris comme resolution de ne plus jamais prêter attention à la moindre entrejambe d'origine féminine..... 

Ahhhhhh, monde de merde !!!!! en plus je crois que j'entre en érection...... satanée woman ! 


Damned


----------



## Dedalus (16 Mars 2005)

bah oui, quoi, Satan is a Woman comme dirait le grand Ernst


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2005)

Si Satan est une femme qu'est Dieu ? Un homme ou une femme ou l'abstraction ?


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Si Satan est une femme qu'est Dieu ? Un homme ou une femme ou l'abstraction ?



C'est la question que le grand mais déjà vieux Max, posa à ses quatre acolytes.

Jean, Man, André et Joan, le regardèrent perplexes.

L?½uvre plastique pour répondre à la nécessité de révision absolue des valeurs réelles sur laquelle aujourd?hui tous les esprits s?accordent, se référera donc à un modèle purement intérieur ou ne sera pas. 

Les mots d'André résonnèrent dans sa tête, il est temps d'abandonner mon Dada se dit-il ...


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

car on risque de ne pas voir plus loin que le bout de son sexe, dit le Lion


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Mars 2005)

un instant troublé par de telles pensées, il reprit son écriture automatique. il savait qu'ils trouveraient bientot son exquis cadavre dans les décombres paranoiaques qu'arroserait d'une urine encore fumante le chien andalou d'Ali ...


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

chez sun o se pisse pas sur les doit, rigola le maure en repensant à une vielle blague, et il s'en vint vers le soleil couchant.


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

mais bientôt le soleil naîtra derrière le Louvre et il n'est si bonne compagnie qui ne se quitte
Adios Muchachos


----------



## illya Milapine (17 Mars 2005)

Réfléchir ça donne faim...si j'allais me baffrer un Chili con carne avec quelques Tacos au Cheddar, me dis-je !

Mais mon estomac le supportera-t-il ?


----------



## illya Milapine (17 Mars 2005)

EDIT : Oups double post sorry !! ........... :rose:


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

Pendant ce temps, sur la plage, unee mouette picorait les reste d'une de ses congénères :affraid:


----------



## aricosec (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pendant ce temps, sur la plage, unee mouette picorait les reste d'une de ses congénères :affraid:


.
con genéré d'ailleurs par la nouvelle forme d'education,miss troula du haut de son
 estrade
montre toujours son pubis aux boutonneux,de ce fait ils sont impermeables a l'erudition
l'erection permanente chez le jeune puceau,a pour effet de bloquer son esprit
il en resulte l'inconvenient suivant..
*


----------



## illya Milapine (17 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> con genéré d'ailleurs par la nouvelle forme d'education,miss troula du haut de son
> estrade
> montre toujours son pubis aux boutonneux,de ce fait ils sont impermeables a l'erudition
> ...




Le membre turgescent et ultra véné tel une Tour de Pise eut pour conséquence d'attirer une masse indescriptible de touristes...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Ceux-ci prirent des photos


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ceux-ci prirent des photos


 l'erection commenca alors à retomber, et un delegué du sous secretatariat regional au patrimoine et à la santé du pape ordonna des travaux.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Travaux qui ne commenceront qu'en 2050 !


----------



## illya Milapine (17 Mars 2005)

En attendant cette année fatidique ils entreprirent de dératiser totalement les égouts de la ville pour pouvoir bâtir de superbes logements de fonction pour les membres du gouvernement...

gouvernement qui aussitôt ce mis en grève reconductible à l'infini pour s'opposer à se projet diabolique !!!


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> En attendant cette année fatidique ils entreprirent de dératiser totalement les égouts de la ville pour pouvoir bâtir de superbes logements de fonction pour les membres du gouvernement...
> 
> gouvernement qui aussitôt ce mis en grève reconductible à l'infini pour s'opposer à se projet diabolique !!!


 ce qui donna lieu a une ambitieuse reforme des thermomètres à mesurer les mètres carrez   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

On appela alors grug pour commencer les travaux


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

Quand la construction fut terminée, on s'aperçut que l'on n'avait pas prévu de porte. Tous ceux qui l'avaient bâtie se trouvaient murés à l'intérieur, condamnés à mourir de faim.


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Quand la construction fut terminée, on s'aperçut que l'on n'avait pas prévu de porte. Tous ceux qui l'avaient bâtie se trouvaient murés à l'intérieur, condamnés à mourir de faim.



Sauf que Grug avait le don de parler aux éléments avec sa queue. Comment croyez-vous qu'il était arrivé jusque-là en nageant ? Non. Il avait voyagé avec NuageAirLine et TornadeExpress. Aussi en deux coups de nageoire caudale tapée sur le sol, il commença à pleuvoir des...


----------



## illya Milapine (17 Mars 2005)

.... poupées gonflables !!!! Mais attention pas n'importe lesquelles, le modele special de luxe avec Téton en résine de bambou et maxi orifices !!!!!!!.....

La question est : a quoi vont-elles bien pouvoir servir ????


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mars 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> .... poupées gonflables !!!! Mais attention pas n'importe lesquelles, le modele special de luxe avec Téton en résine de bambou et maxi orifices !!!!!!!.....
> 
> La question est : a quoi vont-elles bien pouvoir servir ????



Le sous-secrétaire s'écria alors : "J'ai une idée. Si, si, je vous assure : soufflons très fort dans tous les trous de ces poupées. En les gonflant au maximum elles feront exploser ces murs. Ils soufflèrent à plusieurs et, effectivement, les poupées prenant des dimensions colossales, les murs explosèrent et la tête du sous-secrétaire avec...


----------



## aricosec (17 Mars 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Le sous-secrétaire s'écria alors : "J'ai une idée. Si, si, je vous assure : soufflons très fort dans tous les trous de ces poupées. En les gonflant au maximum elles feront exploser ces murs. Ils soufflèrent à plusieurs et, effectivement, les poupées prenant des dimensions colossales, les murs explosèrent et la tête du sous-secrétaire avec...


...ejecté a plusieurs metres ,elle retomba dans une marmite de soupe
le cuistot de l'elysée continua a touiller,il se dit puisque le patron aime
la tete de veau ravigote,il ne boudra pas celle la,hélas un homme entra ........


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

C'était Arsène Lupin ! Il récupéra l'anneau en diamant qui ornait l'oreille du sous-secrétaire et emmena la marmite de soupe dont il fit don à l'orphelinat des Enfants-Rouges


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

[ interlude]


			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que Grug avait le don de parler aux éléments avec sa queue...



 on se connait ? :affraid: :rateau: 

[/ interlude ]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'était Arsène Lupin ! Il récupéra l'anneau en diamant qui ornait l'oreille du sous-secrétaire et emmena la marmite de soupe dont il fit don à l'orphelinat des Enfants-Rouges



Les gamins étaient bien contents et la soupe leur faisait envie. Mais l'un d'eux dit : "Elle doit être bonne cette soupe. On m'a dit que quand y'avait des yeux dedans, c'est qu'elle était trop grasse. Mais dans celle-là, y'en a que deux"


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'était Arsène Lupin ! Il récupéra l'anneau en diamant qui ornait l'oreille du sous-secrétaire et emmena la marmite de soupe dont il fit don à l'orphelinat des Enfants-Rouges


 il aimait beaucoup aller à l'orphelinat des enfants-rouges, non qu'il aimait les enfants ou le rouge (quoique), mais parceque chaque fois qu'il s'y rendait, il progressait dans la resolution du mystere de ce nom bizarre.
à sa derniere visite il avait compris pourquoi ce nom comportait le mot "enfants", il ne lui restait plus qu'a percer le mystere du rouge (vaste programme).


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> [ interlude]
> 
> 
> on se connait ? :affraid: :rateau:
> ...



[ interlude] :mouais: [/ interlude ] 

PS: la mienne parle félin dans le texte   



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> il aimait beaucoup aller à l'orphelinat des enfants-rouges, non qu'il aimait les enfants ou le rouge (quoique), mais parceque chaque fois qu'il s'y rendait, il progressait dans la resolution du mystere de ce nom bizarre.
> à sa derniere visite il avait compris pourquoi ce nom comportait le mot "enfants", il ne lui restait plus qu'a percer le mystere du rouge (vaste programme).



Rouge parce qu'un dénommé Roberto premier, roi de Tati, qui vendait même son temps libre, était venu un jour à l'école les cheveux teints en rouge. La couleur n'étant pas sèche, lorsqu'il se plongea dans la piscine toutes les chères têtes blondes devinrent rouges. Le directeur de l'époque borgne, se dit que c'était là l'occasion de faire oublier sa chevelure à la tintin et sa mèche rousse rabattue sur le sommet de son crâne qui, lors des jours de grand vent, prenait la fille de l'air tel un drapeua de Naas ce qui faisait beaucoup rire les enfants. Il décida que les cheveux longs et touges seraient dorénavant la tenue capillaire de rigueur. D'où le soucis de Gurg le vert et du bélier noir qui se prenait pour un condor car ils n'avaient pas de...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il aimait beaucoup aller à l'orphelinat des enfants-rouges, non qu'il aimait les enfants ou le rouge (quoique), mais parceque chaque fois qu'il s'y rendait, il progressait dans la resolution du mystere de ce nom bizarre.
> à sa derniere visite il avait compris pourquoi ce nom comportait le mot "enfants", il ne lui restait plus qu'a percer le mystere du rouge (vaste programme).


Le directeur lui que c'était un communiste acharné


----------



## Dedalus (17 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Rouge parce qu'un dénommé Roberto premier, roi de Tati, qui vendait même son temps libre, était venu un jour à l'école les cheveux teints en rouge. La couleur n'étant pas sèche, lorsqu'il se plongea dans la piscine toutes les chères têtes blondes devinrent rouges. Le directeur de l'époque borgne, se dit que c'était là l'occasion de faire oublier sa chevelure à la tintin et sa mèche rousse rabattue sur le sommet de son crâne qui, lors des jours de grand vent, prenait la fille de l'air tel un drapeua de Naas ce qui faisait beaucoup rire les enfants. Il décida que les cheveux longs et touges seraient dorénavant la tenue capillaire de rigueur. D'où le soucis de Gurg le vert et du bélier noir qui se prenait pour un condor car ils n'avaient pas de...



car ils n'avaient pas de henné à leur disposition. Ils affrétèrent donc leur tapis volant et prirent le départ vers les jardins de Babylone, en n'oubliant pas de se munir de la carte dessinée par Sindbad le Marin. le Septième jour...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2005)

Malheureusement les intempéries persistaient et donc ils ne partirent pas


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Mars 2005)

Le déluge s'arréta soudain, tel qu'il était venu. Ils reprirent leur route.

Les Merveilles défilaient,

Les jardins de Babylone étaient déjà loin. Ni le colosse de Rhodes, ni Diane chasseresse et encore moins Zeus Olympien ne leur avaient apporté la réponse,

L'espoir résidait maintenant au mosolée d'Halicarnasse, il faudrait cependant qu'ils croisent sans encombre derrière le phare d'Alexandrie où les rejoindraient les rescapés de la pyramide de Chéops


----------



## aricosec (17 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement les intempéries persistaient et donc ils ne partirent pas


.
au contraire,ils resterent,et se disait que faire quand il fait chaud,boire ?que nenni !
travailler ? et puis quoi !
non la meilleure chose c'est se mettre a poil,inviter sa voisine (bien sur ma femme boss )
mette une casette x dans le bidule, et se preparer a ?.........


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

A manger une banane flambée


----------



## illya Milapine (18 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> A manger une banane flambée




Préalablement trempée dans du lait chaud ou du fromage blanc que l'on pourra aussi étaler à sa convenance sur le corps de sa partenaire afin de pouvoir le lui lapper entièrement....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Mais je ne voyais personne ayant la possibilité de me rendre ce service


----------



## illya Milapine (18 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne voyais personne ayant la possibilité de me rendre ce service




à part peut être la mère Michel, mais celle-ci ayant perdu son chat je dûs au préalable l'aider à le retrouver pour pouvoir bénéficier d'une gaterie !!!!


.................... [quelques heures plus tard]........................



Aprés avoir passé au peigne fin tout le quartier de San josé nous trouvâmes enfin son satané matou et je fûs donc gratifié d'une magnifique turlute chocolatée......!!!!

Mais son mari débarqua........


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Aprés avoir passé au peigne fin tout le quartier de San josé nous trouvâmes enfin son satané matou et je fus donc gratifié d'une magnifique turlutte chocolatée......!!!! .



encore un tradada - un de plus - qui part en sucette si je comprends bien


----------



## aricosec (18 Mars 2005)

sucette  ,que nenni repond l'arico,toutes ces derives n'etant du qu'a l'alccol frelaté du bar.
la somme alloué au barman etant bien maigre,le pauvre faisant avec !
il lui restait quand meme un vieux jack daniel,une rasade bien tassée et il replongea dans
la lecture
.........la femme avait criée,les voisins decontenancés s'arreterent de parler,ils se
precipiterent a la fenetre et virent .............


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> sucette  ,que nenni repond l'arico,toutes ces derives n'etant du qu'a l'alccol frelaté du bar.
> la somme alloué au barman etant bien maigre,le pauvre faisant avec !
> il lui restait quand meme un vieux jack daniel,une rasade bien tassée et il replongea dans
> la lecture
> ...




Ils virent un vaisseau spatial au fuselage argenté qui restait suspendu à quelques mètres du sol. Une trappe s'ouvrit sous son ventre, et il en descendit...


----------



## illya Milapine (18 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ils virent un vaisseau spatial au fuselage argenté qui restait suspendu à quelques mètres du sol. Une trappe s'ouvrit sous son ventre, et il en descendit...





.......GOLDORAK !!!! eh ouiiii !!! c'était donc lui l'infâme traître.......


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Ils décidèrent donc de le tuer pour le manger, mais ce ne fut pas aisé.


----------



## Dedalus (18 Mars 2005)

Bah vos fantasmes ne sont pas très variés, leur dit-il  
Allez, un peu d'imagination, c'est le printemps : transformez-moi cette petite fleur (et il sortit une violette de sa poche) en ce que vous voulez


----------



## illya Milapine (18 Mars 2005)

..... je voudrais un caribou pour flotter dans le cosmos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Pour aller chercher la femme qui m'aime sur la lune


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Pour aller chercher la femme qui m'aime sur la lune


 Mais de loin, je n'avais pas très bien vu que "la femme qui m'aime sur la lune" n'était autre que l'ombre d'un certain drapeau planté là où il ne fallait pas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2005)

Ce qui donna une réaction fortement dépressive mais je décidais de rester sur la lune


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui donna une réaction fortement dépressive mais je décidais de rester sur la lune


 Je marche seul sur la lune en attendant ma bien aimée...
Quand tout à coup arrive quelque chose d'indescriptible !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

C'était une fusée, nous étions en plein boum des technologies et je vis cet horrible machin allongé.


----------



## Dedalus (19 Mars 2005)

Cet horrible machin allongé était le cigare de Rastapopoulos


----------



## aricosec (19 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Cet horrible machin allongé était le cigare de Rastapopoulos


.
rastapopoulos,qui était d'ailleurs le fils caché de kojac,aurait bien voulu lui aussi faire du cinéma.
il avait d'ailleurs eu un petit role de gigolo dans un film celebre.
*"mais la moi ou il faut petit"*
ça parlait de bricolage domestique chez une baronne.
la baronne de jéma cuisschod,vielle nobleese poitevine, mais le realisateur l'avait.........


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Mars 2005)

[MODE EN RETARD]


			
				cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ouah elle est splendide m'écriais-je !


Vous parlez toujours de la Mèèèèèrrre Deniiiiiiiis ?  :hein: :rateau: 
[/MODE EN RETARD]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> rastapopoulos,qui était d'ailleurs le fils caché de kojac,aurait bien voulu lui aussi faire du cinéma.
> il avait d'ailleurs eu un petit role de gigolo dans un film celebre.
> *"mais la moi ou il faut petit"*
> ...



Aimé depuis sa plus tendre enfance


----------



## Dedalus (19 Mars 2005)

Depuis sa plus tendre enfance, sa mère l'avait emmené pêcher la sardine sur les plus lointains astéroïdes de la Ceinture dorée, là où ...


----------



## daffyb (19 Mars 2005)

il ne pleut jamais de l'eau mais des diamants


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2005)

Alors dans ce merveilleux endroit les gens sont tous milliardaires


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Alors dans ce merveilleux endroit les gens sont tous milliardaires



Malheureusement toute médaille a son revers et planait sur cette planète plane la malédiction de la carotte des sables


----------



## Dedalus (19 Mars 2005)

Malédiction lancée jadis par un vieux jardinier, furieux de n'avoir point été choisi pour fournir les légumes de la table du Roi : 
maudite soit votre descendance ! elle ne goûtera plus que carottes au nitrate ! Et vos diamants se briseront comme givre le jour où la reine des coquelicots lancera sa note ultime


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2005)

La reine des coquelicots c'est la même que celle des roses demanda le citoyen ?


----------



## Grug (20 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement toute médaille a son revers et planait sur cette planète plane la malédiction de la carotte des sables


 trés bonne en salade, quoiqu'un peu bourrative, la carotte de sable avait pour effet de reduire à neant la cupidité, ce qui fait que bien que milliardaires et diamantaires, les habitants des plus lointains astéroïdes de la Ceinture dorée deprimaient severe, et passaient leurs journées au bistrot à jouer au baby foot et à fumer des petards (la carotte de sable ayant aussi quelques effets psychotonique interressants).


----------



## aricosec (21 Mars 2005)

[mode=encore un coup de finn)gaspp !  
pas moyen de lire la dixieme page 
[mode= c'est pas juste,si j'aurais su j'aurais pas venu]


----------



## aricosec (21 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trés bonne en salade, quoiqu'un peu bourrative, la carotte de sable avait pour effet de reduire à neant la cupidité, ce qui fait que bien que milliardaires et diamantaires, les habitants des plus lointains astéroïdes de la Ceinture dorée deprimaient severe, et passaient leurs journées au bistrot à jouer au baby foot et à fumer des petards (la carotte de sable ayant aussi quelques effets psychotonique interressants).


.
le dixieme but marqué au galactitien de zagoss,lointaine planete du systeme gralator
la ou les femmes ont trois seins et les hommes sont rois,adulés et entourés d'un harem
reconnu pour leur utilitée publique,leur semence se vendant mieux qu'un diamant
seul monstror faisait peur aux femmes,il etait muni d'un ...........


----------



## illya Milapine (21 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> le dixieme but marqué au galactitien de zagoss,lointaine planete du systeme gralator
> la ou les femmes ont trois seins et les hommes sont rois,adulés et entourés d'un harem
> reconnu pour leur utilitée publique,leur semence se vendant mieux qu'un diamant
> seul monstror faisait peur aux femmes,il etait muni d'un ...........




...glaive a pulsion magnétique capable de découper les 3 seins de ces demoiselles d'un coup, et servant à l'occasion de mixer atomique à particules !

Les femmes le craignaient car c'était un véritable bourreau des coeurs, le tombeur de ces dames, un bon coup, certes, mais avec d'incroyable défauts... 

par exemple il .....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2005)

Il puait des pieds et également n'hésitait pas à ronfler


----------



## aricosec (21 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Il puait des pieds et également n'hésitait pas à ronfler


.
ce qui genait fort dracula qui ne se deplaçait que la nuit,c'est vrai ça,entendre
un quidam ronfler,quand on lui suce la glotte,ça enerve,il avait beau mettre des  boules 
dans ses oreilles, il ne prenait plus son pied comme avant,il decida de ne pomper
que les femmes ,hélas...........


----------



## Dedalus (21 Mars 2005)

Hélas, la terre du cercueil capitonné de satin mauve dans lequel il passait douillettement ses journées avait été contaminée : des graines de lin y avaient été amenées par le vent du Nord et d'aimables petits lombrics  

(Dracula cet infâme cuistre ne pouvait pas dire des vers de terre comme tout le monde)  

d'aimables petits lombrics, donc, l'aéraient de leurs petites déjections tortillonnées.
Notre vampire craignait l'oxygène


----------



## MortyBlake (21 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, la terre du cercueil capitonné de satin mauve dans lequel il passait douillettement ses journées avait été contaminée : des graines de lin y avaient été amenées par le vent du Nord et d'aimables petits lombrics
> 
> (Dracula cet infâme cuistre ne pouvait pas dire des vers de terre comme tout le monde)
> 
> ...



Où y a de l'oxygène, y a pas de plaisir se répétait-il.

Je soufre acier au bore des néons, près de cette blonde argent-platine. Il faut chlore cette histoire.

Je pars en perm en Ganate, retrouver Mendeleiev et son pote Assium au zinc et avec son or, se shooter à l'arsenic au doux son des cuivres


Nickel Chrome, à tout tellure ...


----------



## aricosec (22 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Où y a de l'oxygène, y a pas de plaisir se répétait-il.
> 
> Assium au zinc en train de picoler au doux son des cuivres
> 
> ...


assium etait d'ailleurs un pseudo du pseudo THEBIG,celui ci n'ayant plus d'actions macg.
au bord de la ruine,s'etait laissé allé,si il n'avait pas sa ration d'avoine,il deperissait
l'avoine chez les peuples du cosmogrol,etait benefique,un repas d'avoine les rendait
competitifs pour  les attaques inter galactique, le chef de combat etait d'ailleurs.........


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2005)

Un cheval qui ne se passait jamais de cet aliment vital pour lui et son peuple


----------



## aricosec (23 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Un cheval qui ne se passait jamais de cet aliment vital pour lui et son peuple


.
si bien qu'un jour,passant dans  une ferme,une belle jouvencelle l'aperçut,impressionnée
par son appendice,elle tomba amoureuse du canasson,nue comme la deesse,elle sauta
sur son dos,l'eperonna de ses mignons talons et  se dirigea vers le chateau voisin.
un jeune hobereau qui la vie,fut interloqué,il la héla.....


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> si bien qu'un jour,passant dans  une ferme,une belle jouvencelle l'aperçut,impressionnée
> par son appendice,elle tomba amoureuse du canasson,nue comme la deesse,elle sauta
> sur son dos,l'eperonna de ses mignons talons et  se dirigea vers le chateau voisin.
> un jeune hobereau qui la vie,fut interloqué,il la héla.....


 il la hela par ces mots :
"oh, la pouffe, t'es pas un peu jeune pour faire un regime sans selle ? "
:rateau:


----------



## valoriel (23 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il la hela par ces mots :
> "oh, la pouffe, t'es pas un peu jeune pour faire un regime sans selle ? "
> :rateau:



Elle comprit sel et lui répondit:"que nenni mon brave trois fois par jours sur la viande qu'on me présente.


----------



## Grug (23 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Elle comprit sel et lui répondit:"que nenni mon brave trois fois par jours sur la viande qu'on me présente.


 face à ce qui lui apparu comme une proposition allechante, il hesita entre 2 solutions : la A et la B


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2005)

Le b était le ba ba de notre solution il choisit cela


----------



## aricosec (24 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Le b était le ba ba de notre solution il choisit cela


.
B qui etait l'abreviation de ,balai le corridor,monsieur le president dugommier doit
venir aujourdhui,une conference sur le broutage de chinois,vieille coutume
de la noblesse d'empire,chaque hussard de la garde,avant de partir a la bataille
devait obligatoirement accomplir ce haut fait,quelques rombieres sur le retour
attendait leur tour,devant ce dilemne,ont passait par les armes quelques refractaires
ceux qui obtemperaient,si ils revenaient du front,etait nommés barons d'empire direct
les moustachus avait d'ailleurs leurs fans,ces dames etaient connaisseuses
quelques vigoureux cavaliers partait d'ailleurs avec les bourses vides,mais le gousset
plein.
jusque au jour ou.........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Où ils trouvaient un trésor enfouit sous le sable chaud des tropiques et décidèrent de


----------



## valoriel (24 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Où ils trouvaient un trésor enfouit sous le sable chaud des tropiques et décidèrent de


d'acheter un ordinateur portable pour surfer sur des sites Hawaïens


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Pour voir des jolies filles et également voyager


----------



## aricosec (25 Mars 2005)

voyager et prendre le train de banlieue qui pu beaucoup plus les jours de canicule


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

La canicule celle qui avait fait des milliers de morts comme sa grand-mère


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> La canicule celle qui avait fait des milliers de morts comme sa grand-mère


 qui etait resté bloquée dans les toilettes du RER, et continuait à se decomposer tranquillement, entrainant inlassablement mouches et odeurs de Versailles à saint martin d'etampes.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Un passant s'inquiétant de l'odeur alerta la police et celle-ci ne vient qu'après 15 minutes car les flics buvaient leur café


----------



## aricosec (25 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Un passant s'inquiétant de l'odeur alerta la police et celle-ci ne vient qu'après 15 minutes car les flics buvaient leur café


.
mais c'était du café "*grand mére*"
.pourquoi ?
parce qu'un flic sait faire un bon café,avant de matraquer un connard de manifestant qui veut
encore plus de pognon,pour son travail,malheureusement pour ce quidam,
super RAFARINETTE est la,il charge le godelureau en tete des crs,en criant .........


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> mais c'était du café "*grand mére*"
> .pourquoi ?
> parce qu'un flic sait faire un bon café,avant de matraquer un connard de manifestant qui veut
> ...


 en criant "tout est relatif, sauf la positive atitude qui est absolue !"
Ce à quoi il s'entendit repondre : c'est nul, ça rime même pas !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Un homme mécontent du pouvoir en place balança un coup de poing


----------



## aricosec (25 Mars 2005)

que rafa prit en pleine poire,et dit 

"*ef fous frouvez fa drole "*
les levres enflés,il courut au glacier le plus proche,s'enfournant un cornet rafraichissant
dans le porte pipe,il attendit que ça degonfle,un crs malheureux lui mit un coup de coude,
le cornet coincé dans la gorge il vomit un rale de desespoir qu'une mamy qui passait entendit.
elle...........


----------



## valoriel (25 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> que rafa prit en pleine poire,et dit
> 
> "*ef fous frouvez fa drole "*
> les levres enflés,il courut au glacier le plus proche,s'enfournant un cornet rafraichissant
> ...


....lui dit de ne pas oublier d'aller voter au référendum parce que sinon.......


----------



## Grug (25 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ....lui dit de ne pas oublier d'aller voter au référendum parce que sinon.......


 elle irait pas non plus, d'abord !  
A ces mots il rentra la tête dans les epaules, fit le gros dos, ramassa ses jambes avec ses bras, et se remit à rouler le long de la pente, vertigineuse et bien connue des surfeurs des neiges eternelles, des sondages (massif des ecrins- 38520 Saint christophe en oisans- isére)


----------



## lumai (25 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ....lui dit de ne pas oublier d'aller voter au référendum parce que sinon.......



Le Général viendrait lui tirer les oreilles ! 
"_Non mais y a plus de jeunesse, moi j'vous dis. Haaa heureusement que le Général est toujours là, avec ses référendums ! il va nous en débarrasser de toute cette chienlit qui passe son temps à jouer aves esquimaux !"_


----------



## aricosec (26 Mars 2005)

rafa ,a force de faire le gros dos,etait devenu bossu,le general voyant ça
se retourna dans sa tombe,"bordel de citrouille" s'ecria t'il ! finement,voila t'y pas
que quasimodo a pris un poste de ministre,je vais reprendre le pouvoir.
j'appliquerai le droit de cuissage,esmeralda y passera,ça va barder.
il voulut sortir de son tombeau,mais.......


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> rafa ,a force de faire le gros dos,etait devenu bossu,le general voyant ça
> se retourna dans sa tombe,"bordel de citrouille" s'ecria t'il ! finement,voila t'y pas
> que quasimodo a pris un poste de ministre,je vais reprendre le pouvoir.
> j'appliquerai le droit de cuissage,esmeralda y passera,ça va barder.
> il voulut sortir de son tombeau,mais.......



... ne récussite pas qui veut, Lucifer veillait et le général penaud s'en retourna dans l'au-delà.

L'eau de la ...fontaine bien sur, celle-là même ou depuis des siècles les amoureux désargentés venaient gacher qui cesterces, qui thalers, qui écus. C'est le profil de Marc-Aurèle sur une vielle pièce romaine qui attira son attention ...


----------



## aricosec (26 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> ... ne récussite pas qui veut, Lucifer veillait et le général penaud s'en retourna dans l'au-delà.
> 
> L'eau de la ...fontaine bien sur, celle-là même ou depuis des siècles les amoureux désargentés venaient gacher qui cesterces, qui thalers, qui écus. C'est le profil de Marc-Aurèle sur une vielle pièce romaine qui attira son attention ...


.
lui qui  se prenait souvent pour césar,avait des battements de coeur,il se voyait
en egypte,couché sur  un tapis,nu comme un ver,le nez de cléopatre lui chatouillant
les......


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Côtes et il n'en pouvait plus quel supplice impossible !


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

je sens ton nez lui dit il en continuant de lui caresser la tête


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Ils finirent par se marier et eurent beaucoup d'enfants.


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ils finirent par se marier et eurent beaucoup d'enfants.



Quel beau cou d'enfant, se dit l'ogre en caressant machinalement la nuque du petit Poucet. Par Belzébuth, je vais ci-devant me préparer un ragout de marmot ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Mais l'enfant s'échappa et prévena  tout le village


----------



## Grug (26 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'enfant s'échappa et prévena  tout le village


 ah ces enfants, dire que si il avait conjugué correctement, le village serait peut etre encore debout.


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

Oui, le village serait là, vaillant, regardant le volcan gronder et les cormorans s'envoler.


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'enfant s'échappa et prévena  tout le village



Il est grand temps d'en finir se dire les villageois. Mais le courage manquant ils ne trouvèrent personne pour se rendre dans l'antre de l'ogre. Qu'à celà ne tiennent dit l'échevin, je vais faire appel aux sept samouraïs


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Mais ceux-là étaient bourrés comme 21 hommes


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mais ceux-là étaient bourrés comme 21 hommes




On les laissa donc cuver leur saké.
Les sept mercenaires n'étant pas libres n'ont plus et après de multiples recherches, il fallut se rabattre sur l'Inspecteur Gadget...


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

L'inspecteur Gadget s'étant cassé la jambe en étrennant son dernier (gadget), une planche à voile pour macadam mouillé, on alla consulter la pythonisse de Delphes, qui avait, elle, retrouvé son trépied. Aussi donna-t-elle la solution : on engagerait Pepe Carvalho, le bien connu détective barcelonais, assisté du commissaire Laviolette, basé à Dieulefit
Pepe Carvalho, observé par son fidèle Biscuter, faisait frire des roubignolles d'agneau au miel de fusain. Le contenu de la poêle grésillait sur les flammes bien claires : en effet, Pepe, ce matin-là, avait allumé son fourneau avec une superbe édition sur vélin du Lazarillo de Tormes, dont les lettres se tordaient joliment dans les flammes.
Soudain, on frappa à la porte


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

C'était le señor Quijote.
Je viens remettre les pendules à l'heure, lui dit-il. D'abord effrayé et surpris par ce grand échalas dont la lance bloquait l'escalier et empéchait Philippe Marlowe d'aller chercher son Rogan Josh quotidien, il se souvint brutalement du passage à l'heure d'été et de la nécessité absolue de mettre à l'heure la grosse pendule de la tour des Comares que l'on ne pouvait atteindre que de son balcon. Il laissa donc entrer Quijote et après lui avoir présenté Biscuter et son ami Al Hambra qui se gavaient de grenades au sucre, le laissa rejoindre la terrasse.


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

où il decouvrirent le commissaire moulin, ivre mort comme à son habitude, qui hurlait son desespoir et ses ranc½urs à la ville qui s'etendait à perte de vue.
"toutes des falopes " articula t'il difficilement en se penchant dangereusement par dessus la balustrade en beton armé.


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

?Si dangereusement qu'ayant tangué deux ou trois fois en éructant violemment il bascula par-dessus la rambarde. Mais, ô miracle, en ce jour pascal, voilà qu'un minuscule aéronef montait dans le ciel vers lui... Un aéronef ? Non ! Ce n'était que l'énorme parapluie de Father Brown qui passait justement par là, sa soutane verdie gonflée par le vent d'autan. 

Le commissaire atterrit gracieusement juste devant ses pieds et lui dit


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

"c'est à cette heure ci que tu rentres ?!" 
"j'ten foutrais moi des pascales, t'as ramené de la biere au moins ?" eructa t'il encore avant avant d'emettre une serie de rots et de pets qui le plongèrent dans une hilarité depardiesque et agricole.


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

"Les plus belles histoires commencent toujours avec des naufrages" ne put-il s'empêcher de penser. Encore un que Jack London aurait pu croquer dans son "peuple d'en bas". 
En effet, plus bas que ça, à part les catacombes je ne vois pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Peut-être qu'il n'avait pas l'envie de voir cela et commencèrent à philosopher là-dessus.


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

arrivant à la conclusion que le noyau n'etait pas plus ou moins bas que les catacombes, mais au centre du debat, ils decidèrent de croquer la pêche en commencant par les poles, parce que y'a pas de raisons que pas d'abord, et que les habitudes etant ce quelles sont, un acte revolutioculinaire de ce type ne pouvait que les faire progresser dans leurs aspirations à monde plus juste.


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

Pré-socratiques (si ce n'est Parménide), sophistes, aristotéliciens, stoïciens, aucun ne trouvait gout à leurs yeux et surtout à leur palais . Il épuisèrent également rapidement Spinoza (un vrai moniste ?).

Restons simples se dirent-ils, restons-en à Guillaume d'Ockham et à son vieux rasoir. 
Passons à l'apéro !!! Et restant attachés à ce concept innovant revolutioculinaire que même Popper n'avait osé abordé, ils choisirent  tous deux un Cuba Libre ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Mais la lutte pour ce Cuba devient de plus en plus dur car personne n'arrivait à se mettre d'accord


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mais la lutte pour ce Cuba devient de plus en plus dur car personne n'arrivait à se mettre d'accord


 sur la proportion de cola qu'il fallait pour donner  au rhum la couleur exacte d'un añero de 12 ans d'ages.
(Cuba libre : cocktail composé de rhum blanc et d'une larme de cola, dans le but de le tinter et de lui donner l'aspect du rhum viellit. Avant la revolution cubaine, le plus grande usine de Coca Cola du monde se trouvait à cuba, elle fut nationalisée, et perdit sa marque, mais continue toujours à fabriquer du cola)


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

Une fois l'accord obtenu sur l'apéro, vint le problème épineux du menu. Aux  oubliettes truffes, homards, riz de veau, ortolans chers à la cuisine petite bourgeoise, qui sera le Brillat Savarin de l'école révolutio-culinaire ? Quel plat inventera-t-il ?

Ils chosirent de débuter par des carottes Vichy (ce qui à la reflexion pouvait paraitre éminemment discutable) ...


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Une fois l'accord obtenu sur l'apéro, vint le problème épineux du menu. Aux  oubliettes truffes, homards, riz de veau, ortolans chers à la cuisine petite bourgeoise, qui sera le Brillat Savarin de l'école révolutio-culinaire ? Quel plat inventera-t-il ?
> 
> Ils chosirent de débuter par des carottes Vichy (ce qui à la reflexion pouvait paraitre éminemment discutable) ...


 "les carottes sont cuites, les carottes sont cuites..." repetait inlassablement la voix de pierre Dac sur la TSF spatio temporelle que personne ne savait comment arreter.
La prochaine fois on commandera des pizza, meugla raymond Pointcarré en cherchant un marteau pour eteindre la radio.


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

Une panne générale de courant sauva la mise au pauvre transistor.

Nous passerons par contre sous silence (...peut-être), les évènements contraires à la bienséance qui suivirent le black-out.


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Une panne générale de courant sauva la mise au pauvre transistor.
> 
> Nous passerons par contre sous silence (...peut-être), les évènements contraires à la bienséance qui suivirent le black-out.


Et lorsque la lumière revint, ce fut avec éffroi que nos gentils lecteurs découvrirent un groupe de...


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et lorsque la lumière revint, ce fut avec éffroi que nos gentils lecteurs découvrirent un groupe de...


 chats vegetariens, occupés à finir la purée de carottes.
même l'apparition soudaine de Bernadette (soubirou, bien sur, respectons la charte  ) et de son sac à main empli d'½ufs de pâques ne reussit pas à les detourner de leur festin diététique.


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et lorsque la lumière revint, ce fut avec éffroi que nos gentils lecteurs découvrirent un groupe de...



...Siths échappés du coté obscur de la force


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

Diététique mon cul, clama d'une voix aigrelette une gamine ébouriffée qui arrivait en sautant à cloche-pied. D'abord je veux un bigmac avec plein de ketchup comme promis. Et que le diable vous patafiole tous !


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

c'est le bordel ce restaurant, hurla alors un commissaire européen de passage.
Il decida sur le champ de faire fermer ce bouge qui n'avait pas le nombre de places handicapé gaucher fumeur de moins d'un metre soixante douze menbre d'une minorité persecutée, reglementaire, et qu'il soupconnait de ne pas jouer le jeu de la libre concurence, au moins dans le domaine des lapins en chocolat blanc !


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

La crise de la tomate  et du chocolat blanc sévissait depuis maintenant 5 ans, et il était impossible d'en obtenir à moins de 10 parsec de la galaxie de la Lyre. On était maintenant dans l'impasse, il fallait attendre qu'Han Solo et Chewbacca arrive de Kashyyyk avec une nouvelle cargaison


----------



## aricosec (27 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> La crise de la tomate et du chocolat blanc sévissait depuis maintenant 5 ans, et il était impossible d'en obtenir à moins de 10 parsec de la galaxie de la Lyre. On était maintenant dans l'impasse, il fallait attendre qu'Han Solo et Chewbacca arrive de Kashyyyk avec une nouvelle cargaison


.
yann solo ,qui etait en train de mignoter une xeroxienne a trois nichons,fut surpris
par l'ecrasement de la tomate sur le crane du monstre,elle avait beau avoir trois seins,
sa tronche de rat n'etait pas ragoutante,il fallait avoir passer 2 ans dans le cosmos
pour avoir faim,refroidit par l'image,il remit son futal et.......


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

...emis une reserve sur l'itineraire choisit par chewbaca.
Le poilu emis un grognement rauque dans lequel se melait les sentiments les plus divers et des reproches sur la polygamie de son homme.


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> yann solo ,qui etait en train de mignoter une xeroxienne a trois nichons,fut surpris
> par l'ecrasement de la tomate sur le crane du monstre,elle avait beau avoir trois seins,
> sa tronche de rat n'etait pas ragoutante,il fallait avoir passer 2 ans dans le cosmos
> pour avoir faim,refroidit par l'image,il remit son futal et.......


décida de partir à la recherche d'une petite humaine, qui comme tout le monde le sait n'ont que deux seins mais un visage plus supportable, pour assouvir ses pulsions d'homme de l'hyperespace...


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ...emis une reserve sur l'itineraire choisit par chewbaca.
> Le poilu emis un grognement rauque dans lequel se melait les sentiments les plus divers et des reproches sur la polygamie de son homme.



AAAAARRGHZWWWUUGUUGOOHWWHR !!!!!!!!! finit-il par dire d'un ton plus avenant...


----------



## aricosec (27 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> AAAAARRGHZWWWUUGUUGOOHWWHR !!!!!!!!! finit-il par dire d'un ton plus avenant...


.
eeeeeEEEEEEuuuuuurrrrrrgggggggGG ! n'en repondit pas moins dark vador


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

un peu peteux, mais ne voulant pas risquer une crise de couple et un accident de vaisseau dans la banlieue de Sçäärc7, surtout de nuit, il balanca la xeroxienne par le vide ordure et repris sa lecture de tintin au pays des soviets.


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> un peu peteux, mais ne voulant pas risquer une crise de couple et un accident de vaisseau dans la banlieue de Sçäärc7, surtout de nuit, il balanca la xeroxienne par le vide ordure et repris sa lecture de tintin au pays des soviets.



La Banlieu d' Endor était proche, il vérifia que la cargaison était bien arrimée, retourna à son siège et s'apprêta à quitter l'hyperespace. Il aurait cependant bien aimé savoir si le reporter du Petit Vingtième avait réussi à venir à bout du Guépéou


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Endor citée dortoir, il se dit qu'il aurait bien le temps de finir son album le soir venu, les bars dignes de ce nom se faisant rares dans cette partie reculée de l'espace siderant.


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> La Banlieu d' Endor était proche, il vérifia que la cargaison était bien arrimée, retourna à son siège et s'apprêta à quitter l'hyperespace. Il aurait cependant bien aimé savoir si le reporter du Petit Vingtième avait réussi à venir à bout du Guépéou



Mais le pilote en second, qui procédait au check-up, lui tapa sur l'épaule, le tirant de son songe :
« Allez Patron, en route pour Arcturus et ses bordels intergalactiques ! Fermez cet album et oubliez ce miston de Tintin ! Il ne faut jamais réveiller le koulak qui dort !


----------



## MortyBlake (27 Mars 2005)

Vu l'état de son vieux HX27, l'Endorissage se passa plutot bien. Ils se dirigèrent rapidement vers le hangar n°7 et après avoir rempli les formalité d'usage il purent quitter le cosmoport.
Probablement à tort, ils décidèrent de se diriger vers le quartier interlope d'Archéon...


----------



## Dedalus (27 Mars 2005)

Le quartier interlope d'Archéon était une sorte de Suburre à l'échelle galactique. Sur le seuil des tavernes, des péripaticiennes aux charmes fatigués faisaient la retape, et comme il en faut pour tous les goûts d'avenants gitons aux yeux cernés de kôhl faisaient de l'½il aux passants sous les lanternes holographiques aux couleurs éclatantes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Les passants charmés eurent l'envie de vivre que pour cela


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

il faut dire que les passant d'endor prennaient des tas de substances bizarres qui donnaient à leur regard cet eclat particulier que l'on ne rencontre que dans les coins les plus reculés et depravés de la galaxie.
Han solo, malgré la pluie, decida qu'une bonne pipe lui ferait du bien.
et il se mit en quete d'un tabac


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2005)

Et, alors qu'il rentrait dans le dit établissement, il aperçut son meilleur ami, un individu douteux que la spatio police recherchait dans toute la galaxie. Et alors qu'il s'en approchait il entendit derrière lui un bruit de sabre laser. Se retournant il vit...


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Il vit une sorte de masse sombre... C'était sa grand mère qui s'amusait à jongler avec des poireaux et des concombres, ce qui faisait avec le frottement de l'air le bruit du sabre laser d'anakin ou de dark vador. Bref, il s'écriait : "mami ??? qu'est que tu fait là ???"
et elle répondit : "...


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

:" en fait : je suis ta grand mère !"
et elle lui coupa du pain.


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :" en fait : je suis ta grand mère !"
> et elle lui coupa du pain.


 du pain qu'elle tartina de nutella pour le quatre heures


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Comme il savait dejà que sa grand mère etait sa grand mère, il ne tenta pas de se sucider en se jetant dans le vide (comme cette tarlouze de luke skywalker auquel il se mit à penser avec émotion, se remémorant leur tendres nuits sur tataine).


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Comme il savait dejà que sa grand mère etait sa grand mère, il ne tenta pas de se sucider en se jetant dans le vide (comme cette tarlouze de luke skywalker auquel il se mit à penser avec émotion, se remémorant leur tendres nuits sur tataine).


 Comme il ne fut pas surpris, il lui a juste coupé la tête avec sa prise spécial "baguette au nutella préparée par mami pour le quatre heure" 
Elle n'a rien vu venir...


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

Dans ce monde decadent et peu sûr de ces temps reculés au confins de l'empire, la prolifération des grands-mères devenait un veritable problème. Il se disait un peu partout qu'elles bossaient pour...


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce monde decadent et peu sûr de ces temps reculés au confins de l'empire, la prolifération des grands-mères devenait un veritable problème. Il se disait un peu partout qu'elles bossaient pour...


 ...pour la "Fontaine de DHEA" qui garde au stade de vieille femme toutes ses grand mère pleine de flatulence. L'empire devenait de plus en plus irrespirable...


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

et cette secte exercait une flatulence grandissante au sein des corps conspués de l'empire.
Han solo se promit de sauver les mondes connus de cette engeance, et partit se coucher sans souper.


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et cette secte exercait une flatulence grandissante au sein des corps conspués de l'empire.
> Han solo se promit de sauver les mondes connus de cette engeance, et partit se coucher sans souper.


 A son réveil, il s'aperçut que l'air devenait de plus en plus nauséabond, il partit donc sans plus attendre avec son vaisseau spécial et spacial chercher de quoi manger pour son p'tit déjeuner... il avait trop la dalle et oui pas de souper la veille, ça donne faim le matin même si ça pu


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

c'est en avalant son bol au Quai Logs que la solution lui apparut soudain ... Les Zor-Thy, seuls eux seraient capables de les débarasser de ce qui était en train de devenir la plaie de la Galaxie : les mamies.

Il fallait agir dans la discrétion. Seuls les Ewoks étaient de confiance. Sur toutes les planètes, même les plus reculées de la Galaxie la résistance pris forme.

Enfin le jour J vint. Les Ewoks étaient prêts et lorsque le signal vint, aucun ne flancha et tous se précipitèrent sur leur cible au cri vengeur de :

Poussons Mamy dans les Zor-Thy !!!

Aussitot dit, aussitot fait. En un jour mémorable, la menace fut anéantie. Les cadavres furent transportés vers une étoile brillante (une nova) à proximité d'Aldébaran qui en souvenir de cette bataille fut rebaptisée Mamie Nova.


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

*FIN*


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> *FIN*


C'est le genre de post qui peut mener à la révolte populaire!!!


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre de post qui peut mener à la révolte populaire!!!




M'enfin, On fait quoi maintenant ? ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

La bio des auteurs !


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, On fait quoi maintenant ? ...


By jove, la question est préoccupante


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

l'index, la table des matiéres, et un resumé coherent pour la quatrieme de couv


----------



## Dedalus (28 Mars 2005)

Tiens, petite digression : on me demande souvent de faire des quatrièmes de couv (comme un service, mais payé) et je ne sais jamais combien demander pour ça... Au nombre de signes ce serait évidemment ridicule, un trop gros forfait peut paraître prétentieux, et pourtant ce n'est pas un exercice facile...


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> l'index, la table des matiéres, et un resumé coherent pour la quatrieme de couv


T'est fier de toi j'espère, parce que c'est grâce à toi qu'on en est là!!! 
Tu as pensé à toute ces âmes en peines qui profitaient de ce week end pascal pour lire les aventures de leur héros favori... 
Comme punition, tu me feras trois avé, un pater, un index et un résumé 
En tout cas , excellente suggestion Grug


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, petite digression : on me demande souvent de faire des quatrièmes de couv (comme un service, mais payé) et je ne sais jamais combien demander pour ça... Au nombre de signes ce serait évidemment ridicule, un trop gros forfait peut paraître prétentieux, et pourtant ce n'est pas un exercice facile...




(((Exp (N1 /N2) * (To + T1/2 +T2/3 ...)) * (E1 /A1)) * Pd) + K

N1 = Nb de signes du livre
N2 = Nb de signes de ta quatrième
To = Premier tirage
T1, T2, ... =  Retirages
E1 = Nb de livres publiés par an par l'éditeur
A1  = Nombres de livres déjà publiés par l'auteur
Pd = Constante pifométrique de Dedalus
K = Constante universelle de Boltz

Le tout en Euros bien sur.

PS. Si tu arrives à faire un résumé cohérent de ce qu'on vient d'écrire, n'hésite pas ça vaut plus


----------



## aricosec (28 Mars 2005)

c'etait vraiment une belle aventure,se disait dédé la pince,il lisait sa B D
assis sur un banc du coin,en fait il reperait la banque du poitou et d'alsace reuni,
celle ci ,tout les lundis etait bourré de biftons,momo le plombard,un roi du
chalumeau,bob la guinde le chauffeur composait la bande,malou la gueuse
qui en faisait parti,etait branche sur le personnel;elle etait chargé
d'aguicher le guichetier,on attendait le camion qui apportait l'oseille,quand soudain


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> (((Exp (N1 /N2) * (To + T1/2 +T2/3 ...)) * (E1 /A1)) * Pd) + K
> 
> N1 = Nb de signes du livre
> N2 = Nb de signes de ta quatrième
> ...


Damned mon ami voilà une formule digne du professeur Sato 
Sérieux ou est-ce que tu à été péché ça? 

Sinon pour le résumé cohérent je pensais à un truc du style "278 posts qui ne servent pas grand choses à part s'embrouiller l'esprit. Les auteurs ont cependant réussi à créer une atmosphère particulière qui confère à ce sujet un léger interêt. Des profondeurs de la terre aux confins de l'espace, découvrez le destin croisé de nombreux héros..."


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux ou est-ce que tu à été péché ça?



En autres Roubles, bien entendu


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'etait vraiment une belle aventure,se disait dédé la pince,il lisait sa B D
> assis sur un banc du coin,en fait il reperait la banque du poitou et d'alsace reuni,
> celle ci ,tout les lundis etait bourré de biftons,momo le plombard,un roi du
> chalumeau,bob la guinde le chauffeur composait la bande,malou la gueuse
> ...




Bon, pour recentrer le débat comme on dit dans le poste, on pourrait peut-être clore le tome 1 comme ça a l'air d'être parti pour (p... le style de m...) et laisser à Aricosec le grand honneur d'initier le tome deux avec le morceau d'anthologie qu'il vient de publier.

Si un modo pouvait le transférer et créer La chaine 2 (à moins qu'on puisse le faire nous même ?)

ça permettrait de discuter tranquille de nos droits d'auteur. :love:


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Damned mon ami voilà une formule digne du professeur Sato
> Sérieux ou est-ce que tu à été péché ça?
> 
> Sinon pour le résumé cohérent je pensais à un truc du style "278 posts qui ne servent pas grand choses à part s'embrouiller l'esprit. Les auteurs ont cependant réussi à créer une atmosphère particulière qui confère à ce sujet un léger interêt. Des profondeurs de la terre aux confins de l'espace, découvrez le destin croisé de nombreux héros..."



Bon pour moi pour le résumé (Si ça ne se vend pas c'est à désespérer), comme c'est court on pourra mettre tous nos avatars en quatrième (nos vraies photos risquent de faire fuire le lectorat).

Reste à trouver le titre et l'image de la couverture, et que quelqu'un se tape la compil de nos oeuvres.

Premières propositions pour le titre :

L'avatar que j'aimais
Du riffifi chez les Pommes
Faux Rhum à Mac-City
...


----------



## Grug (28 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> c'etait vraiment une belle aventure,se disait dédé la pince,il lisait sa B D
> assis sur un banc du coin,en fait il reperait la banque du poitou et d'alsace reuni,
> celle ci ,tout les lundis etait bourré de biftons,momo le plombard,un roi du
> chalumeau,bob la guinde le chauffeur composait la bande,malou la gueuse
> ...



malou la gueuse alluma une cigarette.
Un reflexe stupide de nervosité, anodin en apparence, mais qui risquait de compromettre toute l'affaire.
En effet...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

Le mec ne supportait pas la fumée et déclina toute poursuite positive


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

Si les modos pouvait créer "La chaînes tome 2" parce que là on à même pas finit de discuter des droits d'auteur avec l'éditeur que la jeunesse fougeuse embraye déjà sur la suite


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Le mec ne supportait pas la fumée et déclina toute poursuite positive



Plan B, Plan B chuchotta Dédé dans son micro cravate. Malou est plus grillée que sa cigarette.

Il fit un geste vers Jeannot Jeunes-Années (dit JJ la Cale) qui déguisé en employé du gaz s'affairait sur la borne jouxtant la banque...


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Plan B, Plan B chuchotta Dédé dans son micro cravate. Malou est plus grillée que sa cigarette. Il fit un geste vers Jeannot Jeunes-Années (dit JJ la Cale) qui déguisé en employé du gaz s'affairait sur la borne jouxtant la banque...


et soudain dans une violente explosion il fut propulsés sur le trotoir d'en face, sa course amortit par la poitrine rebondie d'une jeune étudiantes. Et alors, de ce choc innocent il resta...

1/ une grosse trace rouge sur la joue de JJ la Cale résultant d'une gifle infligée...
2/ une grosse trace rouge sur la joue de JJ la Cale résultant d'un baiser...
3/ une grosse trace rouge sur la joue de JJ la Cale résultant d'un...
4/ Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et soudain dans une violente explosion il fut propulsés sur le trotoir d'en face, sa course amortit par la poitrine rebondie d'une jeune étudiantes. Et alors, de ce choc innocent il resta...
> 
> 1/ une grosse trace rouge sur la joue de JJ la Cale résultant d'une gifle infligée...
> 2/ une grosse trace rouge sur la joue de JJ la Cale résultant d'un baiser...
> ...



Extrêmement perplexe, Dédé hésitait entre le 50/50 et l'appel à un ami, quand il s'aperçut qu'une seconde grosse tache rouge qui s'élargissait sur sa belle chemise blanche ...


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> Extrêmement perplexe, Dédé hésitait entre le 50/50 et l'appel à un ami, quand il s'aperçut qu'une seconde grosse tache rouge qui s'élargissait sur sa belle chemise blanche ...


 le pot de ketchup qu'il avait preparé pour faire peur aux eventuels clients recalcitrant et anti americains primaires de la BDPAR ( banque du poitou et d'alsace reunis) n'avait pas tenu le choc.
"Putain de bordel de merde, ma Courége (tm)" s'eclame t'il en se relevant sous le regard horrifié de Georgina Durein, presidente honoraire de la ligue pour la vertue et le respect des pouvoirs dans la mesure de la bienceance et de la francophonie reunies.


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le pot de ketchup qu'il avait preparé pour faire peur aux eventuels clients recalcitrant et anti americains primaires de la BDPAR ( banque du poitou et d'alsace reunis) n'avait pas tenu le choc.
> "Putain de bordel de merde, ma Courége (tm)" s'eclame t'il en se relevant sous le regard horrifié de Georgina Durein, presidente honoraire de la ligue pour la vertue et le respect des pouvoirs dans la mesure de la bienceance et de la francophonie reunies.




Ca n'était vraiment pas sa journée, passe pour la Courège, voire même pour la BDPAR (il avait sur le feu, un plan imparable d'attaque de l'hotel d'Abyssinie et du Calvados réuni).
Le vrai problème était Georgina Durein en qui il reconnut celle que dans une ancienne vie, il avait bien connu sous le nom de Félicie Ossy. Celle qui l'avait envoyé croupir dans les cachots de la prison de Fanné-Térogisse et qui s'en était sortie, le président de la cour l'ayant reconnue responsable mais pas coupable.

Mais la bonne étoile des malfrats brillait encore, il se rappela soudain qu'elle avait perdu la vue et l'ouie dans un terrible accident de Caddie sur roulement à Billes au Casino de Moulinsart.Le ketchup masquant l'odeur caractéristique de N° 25 de Chennil qu'elle aurait reconnu entre cent, elle s'éloigna en maugréant, faisant claquer le pilon de sa jambe de bois sur les pavés glissant de la rue Tabac Gras.


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2005)

La confusion generée par l'explosion (due au gaz et à la tabagie maladive de malou [ la gueuse   ]) donnait un sacré coup de vieux au plan B.
Il fallait donc passer au plan...
Dédé la pince reflechit, il n'avait pas de plan C.
La camionette rono de la poitou-charente-alsace-moselle-corporation-securit- found-transport tournait le coin de la rue, il allait falloir improviser.


----------



## aricosec (29 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> La confusion generée par l'explosion (due au gaz et à la tabagie maladive de malou [ la gueuse   ]) donnait un sacré coup de vieux au plan B.
> Il fallait donc passer au plan...
> Dédé la pince reflechit, il n'avait pas de plan C.
> La camionette rono de la poitou-charente-alsace-moselle-corporation-securit- found-transport tournait le coin de la rue, il allait falloir improviser.


.
sans hesiter,dés que la camionnette approcha,il poussa malou la gueuse sous les roues;
le chauffeur surpris ,pila,les deux connards qui l'accompagnait,bondirent sur le macadam
histoire de se rincer l'oeil, la belle en cuisse avait la jupe a ras du bonbon,l'un d'eux
se pencha,malou lui attrapa la cravate,pendant que......


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> sans hesiter,dés que la camionnette approcha,il poussa malou la gueuse sous les roues;
> le chauffeur surpris ,pila,les deux connards qui l'accompagnait,bondirent sur le macadam
> histoire de se rincer l'oeil, la belle en cuisse avait la jupe a ras du bonbon,l'un d'eux
> se pencha,malou lui attrapa la cravate,pendant que......



pendant que Dédé faisait un sort peu enviable au second.J.J la cale qui avait retrouvé ses esprits se crut obligé de participer à la fête. Ravalant sa douleur, il se précipita vers la camionette. Malheureusement le chauffeur n'était pas né de la dernière pluie (ni de la derière chute de neige, averse, crachin, bourrasque, tourbillon, sirocco, zéphir, orage, giboulée, , bref pas d'hier).

Il appuya prestement sur le bouton de protection automatique, malheureusement (pour lui), le choc avait perturbé le mécanisme et la peinture orange fluorecente qui devait rendre les billets inutilisables, rata sa cible et pulvérisée par la porte ouverte du fourgon termina de transformer la chemise de Dédé en exemplaire unique à mi-chemin entre le pop-art et un collector datant des élucubrations d'Antoine...


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> ...... et la peinture orange fluorecente qui devait rendre les billets inutilisables, rata sa cible et pulvérisée par la porte ouverte du fourgon termina de transformer la chemise de Dédé en exemplaire unique à mi-chemin entre le pop-art et un collector datant des élucubrations d'Antoine...


 
dédé surpris ,sortit son mouchoir,un autre gardien ,croyant a une agression sortit son
flingue ,il defouraillia sur dédé,trois bastos dans le buffet,celui poussa un couinement de 
goret ,la bave rouge qui sortait du coin de sa bouche,n'etait pas de bonne augure,
la tete sur le coté,on voyait bien qu'il n'etait pas content,un dernier sursaut lui fit
sortir son telephone,il appela les .........


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> dédé surpris ,sortit son mouchoir,un autre gardien ,croyant a une agression sortit son
> flingue ,il defouraillia sur dédé,trois bastos dans le buffet,celui poussa un couinement de
> goret ,la bave rouge qui sortait du coin de sa bouche,n'etait pas de bonne augure,
> la tete sur le coté,on voyait bien qu'il n'etait pas content,un dernier sursaut lui fit
> sortir son telephone,il appela les .........


 renseignement pour avoir le numero d'une blanchisserie, parce que bon, y'a une limite à la deconnade quand même.
J.J la cale saisit le convoyeur de fonds par la cravate et le calotta :
-"pas les parents, pas les vetements on avait dit !"
ce à quoi le vailant employé de la SAPITC (Securitas Alsace Poitou International Transport Compagnie un changement de strategie marketing ayant modifié le nom et le logo de la société [ce qui dechaina par ailleurs une vague de flood sur un forum bien connu de nos lecteurs, denoncant la faible qualité graphique du nouveau logo  ] lors d'une conference de presse qui se deroulait au même moment) retorqua :
-"


----------



## aricosec (30 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> renseignement pour avoir le numero d'une blanchisserie, parce que bon, y'a une limite à la deconnade quand même.
> J.J la cale saisit le convoyeur de fonds par la cravate et le calotta :
> -".......... [ce qui dechaina par ailleurs une vague de flood sur un forum bien connu de nos lecteurs, denoncant la faible qualité graphique du nouveau logo  ] lors d'une conference de presse qui se deroulait au même moment) retorqua :
> -"


.
a la greve !!  hurla il !
un crs qui passait par la se mit en batterie,prét a jouer de la matraque,les complices
de dédé,voyant les choses tournez au vinaigre,s'enfuirent,ils sauterent dans un bus,
voyant les passagers les reluquer,ils se regarderent dans une glace,et virent
qu'ils n'avaient pas enlevé leurs masques,un peu génés,il se contenterent de dire
nous tournons un film,d'ailleurs nous avons besoin de figurants,regardant plus precisement
deux poulettes a l'allure delurée,ils leur firent un clin d'oeil en disant,ont n'est
pas obligé de coucher,mais c'est mieux pour la carriere
une mamy offusqué planta son pebroque dans l'oeil de...........


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2005)

Didier qui se transforma en chien et s'en alla la queue entre les jambes avec la vieille


----------



## MortyBlake (31 Mars 2005)

Les poulettes ayant déclinées cette offre pourtant si alléchante, la bande a Dédé se retrouva gros jean comme devant, vêtements bariolés de peinture indélébile et raisiné coulant à flot.

Je connais un médecin marron dit JJ la cale à Dédé. Il acceptera surement de te recoudre à neuf, par contre pour la chemise à mon avis c'est sans espoir. Aussitot dit, aussitot fait.

Pendant que Dédé récupérait mollement couché sur le sofa du toubib, JJ la cale partit aux nouvelles, il venait en effet de s'apercevoir qu'ils avaient laisser Malou devant la BDPAR...


----------



## illya Milapine (25 Avril 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Il vit une sorte de masse sombre... C'était sa grand mère qui s'amusait à jongler avec des poireaux et des concombres, ce qui faisait avec le frottement de l'air le bruit du sabre laser d'anakin ou de dark vador. Bref, il s'écriait : "mami ??? qu'est que tu fait là ???"
> et elle répondit : "...




........ Afterburgluk !!!"



Mais qu'a telle voulu dire ?? pourquoi est elle en petite culotte rose à fleurs bleues ??? 
Pourquoi est ce que je sens mes yeux devenir aussi lourd ???? Pourquoi...............................................................


----------

